# Garage Bow Cabinet...Plans?



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I suppose I will post as I go. Tbc

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## white rider (Dec 1, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing some pics of any that anyone has made also


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought a cupboard from Ikea and went to work on it. The target face is just for show.
























The two planks holding the arrows each have 180 holes in them, the top one all the way through, the bottom only halfway.The entire plank surface is drilled, I can put the arrows anywhere I want.

You can add doors to this design to keep most of the moisture out.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

That is a cool idea. I know Buck Commander makes one...expensive! In the spirit of day and my own personal thrift I am going to frame something up off the exposed studs about 6" deep a few feet tall. I saw a design on line a guy did looked like he used wainscoting that he stained to match some really nice doors. Much better craftsman than me but I will think of something and post back when the skeleton is at least complete. Biggest pain in design right now is pegs to support the risers horizontally. I would like ton have it so they are adjustable. Haven't thought of how yet...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I need to make something for my shop. I have the bows sitting on a PVC rack, but it would be nice to have them in a cabinet more protected.


----------



## ncpatriot (Sep 18, 2010)

Whatever you make, you can put a dehumidifier in it to remove moisture. A wall or ceiling fan or 2 for the garage would also keep moisture down.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Alright, lightly framed, $20 sheet of plywood on...all in @ $30 so far, need hinges and I guess I will make doors. Should be under $50 the whole project. At 4' x 4' should hold three horizontal bows. Bought hooks but going to just rubber coat some lag bolts. Hooks are too diff to get bow on and off. Going to calk up the inside and add 9$ desiccant containers. So maybe $60 all in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing fancy as you can see.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Any suggestions for airtight doors? I'd love something clear?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Since you have electric right there I would buy a golden rod dehumidifier (or any other brand you prefer). The desiccant containers don't work very good, especially in a cooler environment like a garage. The dehumidifier rods work pretty good and in a small space like that I would think they would do a great job keeping moisture off your bows.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool thanks, where does it empty?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice. I got to keep an eye on this.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

It doesn't empty, it is a metal rod with a heating element inside. It runs at low wattage and produces enough heat to reduce humidity in an enclosed area. They are primarily used in gun safes. You would need to drill a small hole in your cabinet to run the cord to the outlet right there, then you mount the rod in 2 small brackets toward the bottom of the cabinet. http://www.goldenroddehumidifiers.com/


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

stillern said:


> Any suggestions for airtight doors? I'd love something clear?


IMHO airtight is overkill.
We have a barn-like garage, if you leave printed instructions out for four days or so, you know you have nicely wrinkled paper. The manuals in the simple wooden kitchen cupboard on the wall are doing fine for ten years now. There not bone dry, but not as bad as when you leave them outside. Your mileage may vary.
Especially when you want a window in your cabinet, that's a recipe for condensation. You're better off getting some simple doors (with or without window) and a electric dehumidifier mentioned earlier.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey guys thanks for the tips. Yeah I am stuck on doors a bit...but trying to keep this at a certain day price point. I decided to go back and get longer lag bolts, covered in pipe insulation...jumping to 6", 5/16" bolts. 4" was not deep enough for good balance. Want to make simple door from ply. We'll see.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks man. Going to varnish it next week end. Took some time to finish some shelves first. Also, I need a little work on my doors...the fit together tight where thy meet but the gap between door and sides leaves something to be desired.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

stillern said:


> Thanks man. Going to varnish it next week end. Took some time to finish some shelves first. Also, I need a little work on my doors...the fit together tight where thy meet but the gap between door and sides leaves something to be desired.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Anymore pics yet


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

No. I figure this will be a spring project. I also have a closet "skeleton" setup...just ran into hunting season(s) and then holidays. I'm going to have to add a 1x2 to the inside of the frame for sure...I cannot add to the center as it would be a pain in the arose to get the bow in so I think I will just add a 1x2 to the inside edge of each door. Very crude work in progress so far lol. My sin just got a bow too so I am thinking I will need to rebuild 2x as big or a little deeper and go very. Who knows...


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Is it big enough? Most of the "bow junkies" here wind up with 3-5 bows that we can't part with? Nice cabinet though. How 'bout 2 cabinets?


----------

